# ? for all primos alpha dog users



## bowhunter1

I just received my alpha dog yesterday and was looking at the battery pack,well a thought crossed my mind (which didnt take long) but I was thinking that maybe I could take the battery pack to batteries plus and have them build me a rechargeable battery pack to fit the alpha dog . Has anyone using the alpha dogg done this or looked into it and found its not possible?


----------



## youngdon

Check Radio Shack I heard they had the traysalready made and you just insert your own rechargeables(or not) into them. i think Bat+ could certainly do it though.


----------



## bowhunter1

Batteries plus said they could do it for around $36 but werent sure about a charger for it till they saw the unit and knew what the voltage had to be for the call.


----------



## youngdon

If there is no input power jack you'll have to take it out so all they need is the number of batteries and their voltage.


----------



## youngdon

Does your alphas battery tray unplug ?


----------



## bowhunter1

Yes it unplugs using the connector for a 9volt battery so Im thinking a charger for a 9volt battery will work but I guess I will ask those details before I have them build a battery.


----------



## 220swift

the Alpha Dogg has 8 AA batteries in it, 8 X 1.5 volts = 12 volts.


----------



## bowhunter1

220swift said:


> the Alpha Dogg has 8 AA batteries in it, 8 X 1.5 volts = 12 volts.


So if its 12volts would a small motorcycle battery charger on a low 2amp charge work for charging the batteries ?


----------



## prairiewolf

Here is what I use for my Foxpro, works great and comes with a car charger also. I just bought an extra battery tray at radio shack for around $3.Now I have 2 battery trays charged at all times. when the first one goes dead I plug into the cigarette lighter outlet and let it charge while I call. And its cheap!! Its the same one(exact) as foxpro sells for $50. If you scroll down to the bottom of page you can get 16AA (2600mh) and charger for $41.
http://www.all-battery.com/t-6280ic-controlled8channelsni-mhandni-cdsmartbatterycharger100v-240vwithcaradaptor.aspx


----------



## DeereGuy

Bowhunter,

I just recieved this charger from Amazon...

The rated output on this is 12V 500 MA. I not positive about this but I think 2 amps might be a little high. I have a fast charger for my truck but I can't find the output on that right now...usually it is marked on the charger. Let me do some more research and see what I can find for you.

http://www.amazon.com/Tenergy-TN160-12-Bay-Battery-Charger/dp/B006ML9SO0


----------



## DeereGuy

Ok..just got off the phone with FoxPro and they said some of their FP fast charges for cars actually were switchable between 1 or 2 amps. Now realize this was to FC in about 2 - 3 hours. I don't think it would be a good idea to constantly charge your pack with a FC.


----------



## DeereGuy

Dang....didn't realize PW was responding also...Looks like the one he has recommmended will work for you. I have the Shockwave now and it needs 10 batteries so that one didn't work for me.


----------



## youngdon

prairiewolf said:


> Here is what I use for my Foxpro, works great and comes with a car charger also. I just bought an extra battery tray at radio shack for around $3.Now I have 2 battery trays charged at all times. when the first one goes dead I plug into the cigarette lighter outlet and let it charge while I call. And its cheap!! Its the same one(exact) as foxpro sells for $50. If you scroll down to the bottom of page you can get 16AA (2600mh) and charger for $41.
> http://www.all-battery.com/t-6280ic-controlled8channelsni-mhandni-cdsmartbatterycharger100v-240vwithcaradaptor.aspx


Thanks Ed, That's what I was talking about.


----------



## bowhunter1

Thanks prairiewolf i will look into that. I think maybe just 2 battery trays and 16 batteries with a home charger will work for me , i can keep one fully charged tray in my pack and one in the call . I dont think i will burn through all that battery juice in a days worth of stands.


----------



## bowhunter1

Do you think a 9volt battery charger will work to charge all the batteries at once since that is the style of connector the tray has plus that would keep me from having to remove the batteries from the tray.


----------



## LeadHead

I'd love to have a lithium ion battery pack for my Alpha Dogg since they handle the cold weather so much better. Did anyone talk to Batteries Plus (or anyone else) about that option?


----------



## bowhunter1

They told me they could only do it with a nimh type battery or nicad which i think is the same but that conversation was over the phone and the guys english was not so good .


----------



## prairiewolf

They do make a charger for 10 batteries also. My batteries have never run down in a days worth of calling but I like to have the spare batteries just in case. That charger also uncharges the batteries if you want also.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

prairiewolf said:


> Here is what I use for my Foxpro, works great and comes with a car charger also. I just bought an extra battery tray at radio shack for around $3.Now I have 2 battery trays charged at all times. when the first one goes dead I plug into the cigarette lighter outlet and let it charge while I call. And its cheap!! Its the same one(exact) as foxpro sells for $50. If you scroll down to the bottom of page you can get 16AA (2600mh) and charger for $41.
> http://www.all-battery.com/t-6280ic-controlled8channelsni-mhandni-cdsmartbatterycharger100v-240vwithcaradaptor.aspx


Ditto on this !! Same thing I am using.Plus I use the batteries in my mojo decoys as well as my field camera. Always have second set charged and ready to change out.


----------



## yellowdog hunter

i went to my local battery store for my alpha dogg and couldnt get a 12v battery that would fit in the call and be any better than the rechargeable batteries.

i got 2 packs of the recharable energizer 4 pack with charger and they came standard with aa's rated at 1300 milliamp hours fully charged. then i bought 2 packs of just the rechargeable energizer batteries 4 pack only. the 4 pack only packs have the better batteries. they are rated at 2300 milliamp hours fully charged. between these two sets of batteries u should be good for a day. dont mix em up.

i dont know why but the batteries in the kit are always less MAH then the set without a charger.

and if ur wondering the average milliamp hour rating on a non rechargeable alkaline battery is between 750 and 900 milliamp hours.


----------



## yellowdog hunter

dont use a 9 volt charger to charge a 12volt system just take them out. it takes like 30 seconds and u wont ruin ur batteries 

thatd be like charging ur car with a 6 volt battery charger lol


----------

